# What if Alvin and the Chipmunks were *awesome* instead of shit?



## Lobar (May 12, 2010)

They'd be Pikku-Orava, fighting mighty pinecone golems through the brutal power of metal, that's what.

[yt]gbx6QUoGpdY[/yt]


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 15, 2010)

I liked the old cartoon when i was a kid, the movies just appeal to newer generations and they werent the real deal


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

...the fuck?


----------



## Nanakisan (May 15, 2010)

Have to agree with <CaliforniaStripes>.

The old toon series of the munks was enjoyable as a kid and still is today mostly because it stayed focused to the whole story of the munks. then came the movies which i nthe beginning for the animated ones when they first began were ok in my opinion. not complaining to the alvin and the chipmunks version of the movie BIG hehehe nothing more fun then wishing on a broken busted fortune telling machine then winding up older and bigger.

But in relation to this movie. hahahah seriously thats just fun in a box. I liked the creativity i nthe use of the character. What i really enjoyed was how they got hi mto really just rock out. this must have taken lots of time to get the voices and posing timed correctly. the mouth i should has guessed is possibly a 3DSMax render because the mouth seemed a little un-natural due to the way it widened from side to side. the up and down motion of the mouth would have been all but needed.


----------



## LizardKing (May 15, 2010)

xD


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2010)

He's so metal that his fingers don't even have to move about the fretboard.


----------

